# wearable beauty



## Quantz

She has retained her *wearable*  beauty.

I cannot began to understand what the author means (he's not a native English speaker).
Context is not help.


----------



## baker589

This doesn't really make sense: beauty can't be wearable!
I assume it either means that she is still good looking, despite her age (from the use of the word wearable), or she has kept lots of nice clothes and jewellery.

J'hésite à essayer de le tranduire, parce que ça n'a pas de sens!


----------



## Quantz

In french, we say "porter beau", mais that does not apply here, and it's a rather obsolete phrase too.


----------



## Quantz

Could it be in the sens of "an easy beauty", meaning a beauty
that would please everyone ?
I'm totally perplexed…


----------



## Carl75

Hi,

I woud say: "elle est encore mettable pour son âge". (a bit vulgar).
She is still atractive despite...


----------



## cycloneviv

Hmm. Can you give us any more context? The two or three sentences that come after this one _might_ help. I'm not sure how useful it is to try to translate this into French when we don't know what it means in English!


----------



## Quantz

Context is very polite though.
I would rather have "acceptable"


----------



## Carl75

More polite...
Elle est encore séduisante malgré son âge.


----------



## Quantz

cycloneviv said:


> Hmm. Can you give us any more context? The two or three sentences that come after this one _might_ help. I'm not sure how useful it is to try to translate this into French when we don't know what it means in English!



I did not provide more context because I don't really think it won't be of any help.

"And either the years have mellowed me or my sister's husband has lost some of his unreal suavity, for nowadays, we find much in common. My sister has retained *her wearable beauty*, but her figure has thickened and sophistication has overlaid the charm of her childhood years."


----------



## cycloneviv

Thanks, hellstan. 

Well, if nothing else the context makes it clear that this is not written by someone who doesn't know English very well. The rest of the text is correct and natural (apart from one comma that I would not put where it is...)

My take on "wearable beauty" is that it is talking about beautiful things that she can wear; clothing or jewellery, as suggested by baker589. I can't say I would ever interpret it as saying she has retained her physical/facial beauty despite her age.

EDIT: Regarding "wearable" as described by Carl75 below, I would find that fine as an adjective to describe a dress, since we _do_ wear dresses, but I wouldn't use it with the same meaning to describe beauty. That _could_ just be me, however! Perhaps someone will come along and saying "wearable" is often used to describe physical beauty in their variant of English.


----------



## Carl75

I've found this definition in a dictionary, it could perhaps help:

fully: The dress is fully wearable, *with no flaws or damage, very good condition*.


----------



## Quantz

Carl75 said:


> I've found this definition in a dictionary, it could perhaps help:
> 
> fully: The dress is fully wearable, *with no flaws or damage, very good condition*.



Carl,

This is the common usage for "wearable", applied to a clothe )object).
To a subject (person), it's pretty unusual.

Cycloneviv,
The author is not British, and does sometimes write in an odd literary way.
When I mentioned this idea of an "easy" beauty, I meant more or less what you imply : a beauty that can easily put itself forward by wearing things at her advantage. 
Still perplexed on the way to render this as concisely and elliptically than the original


----------



## Carl75

Le temps n'a pas eu d'emprise sur sa beauté?


----------



## archijacq

un beau port ?
(port: manière dont une personne se tient, marche et se présente)


----------



## Carl75

Un port altier.


----------



## Quantz

C'est toute la question que résument… vos questions, chers amis.
Cet épithète désigne-t-il :
- la personne (sa beauté) ?
- sa tenue ?
- sa manière de se tenir ?


----------



## Carl75

*Avoir du chien*, (élégance, maintien et beauté).


----------



## Quantz

Je jette l'éponge.
J'ai opté pour :
sa beauté avantageuse.

Un pis-aller mais après des heures scratching my head, je n'irai pas plus loin.


----------



## Carl75

Sa beauté caractéristique?


----------



## Quantz

Non, rien ne dit qu'elle est caractéristique.


----------



## Carl75

J'ai trouvé ce titre sur le site WEB :
_www.experiencela.com/eventmore.asp?key=9045 - 38k 
_Wearable Beauty: Pacific Asia Museum Celebrates Clothing & Costumes 

Pourrait-il s'agir de sa beauté ethnique ?


----------



## Quantz

Here, _wearable beauty_ is about the items displayed.


----------



## Carl75

Désolé, j'abandonne
Bonne année !


----------



## Quantz

2009


----------



## Aoyama

> My sister has retained *her wearable beauty*, but her figure has thickened ...


Moi, je serais plus simple :
*wearable *= "mettable", mais ici "qu'elle avait l'habitude de mettre, de porter"
donc quelque chose comme : "ma soeur avait gardé sa beauté *coutumière *(celle qu'on lui connaissait), mais sa silhouette s'était empâtée ...".
L'expression "*wearable beauty*" semble plus être une création (d'auteur) qu'une preuve de maladresse en anglais, rejoignant cycloneviv :


> the context makes it clear that this is not written by someone who doesn't know English very well. The rest of the text is correct and natural


----------



## Quantz

Aoyama said:


> Moi, je serais plus simple :
> *wearable *= "mettable", mais ici "qu'elle avait l'habitude de mettre, de porter"
> donc quelque chose comme : "ma soeur avait gardé sa beauté *coutumière *(celle qu'on lui connaissait), mais sa silhouette s'était empâtée ...".
> L'expression "*wearable beauty*" semble plus être une création (d'auteur) qu'une preuve de maladresse en anglais, rejoignant cycloneviv :



I'm with you.
Bientôt le 2 janvier, à Yokohama… 
Promptitude nippone…


----------



## Moon Palace

In stylistics, this device is called a hypallage: it consists in allotting a noun an adjective that is usually associated to another noun (as here: a _wearable dress_ is the usual phrase). Hence, I believe we should keep the same sort of clumsy association in French: _une beauté mettable / sortable / portable.

_Edit: I don't think _coutumière_ conveys the meaning, although it is a nice match. The adjective _wearable _does not refer to the habit she had, but to the ability to wear this beauty. If you prefer to translate in a less clumsy way, you could choose _une beauté convenable. _


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, Yokohama ... Mais je suis à Bruxelles pour l'instant ...
Pour en revenir à "wearable beauty", cela peut aussi, évidemment, s'appliquer à la beauté "que l'on porte", donc les vêtements.
Par extension aussi, comme il a été dit, c'est "le port".
Mais dans le contexte qui nous occupe c'est "la beauté qu'elle portait, qui lui seyait" .
Pour aller plus loin, on pourrait opposer "wearable beauty" (beauté "mettable", donc que l'on peut _encore _mettre) à "worn (out) beauty" (beauté fanée, passée) ...
Food for thought.


----------



## Quantz

J'aurais donc un autre choix :

Elle avait conservé sa mise élégante…


----------



## Carl75

Encore une tentative :
Sa beauté encore dans tout son éclat. Encore intacte.


----------



## Aoyama

> Elle avait conservé sa mise élégante…


Eviter trop de fioriture(s) qui éloigne de la simplicité originelle.
On parle ici de beauté "propre", pas vraiment (pour moi) de _mise_ qui implique la manière (et la qualité dans le choix) de s'habiller.


> Sa beauté encore dans tout son éclat. Encore intacte.


Ou encore "Sa beauté gardait encore tout son éclat/ restait/restée encore intacte ", etc.


----------



## Quantz

Si "wearable" (hypallage) ne désigne pas sa beauté, mais la beauté de ce qu'elle porte (car elle peut encore se le permettre), la mise me semble convenir…


----------



## Moon Palace

hellstan said:


> Si "wearable" (hypallage) ne désigne pas sa beauté, mais la beauté de ce qu'elle porte (car elle peut encore se le permettre), la mise me semble convenir…



Je ne crois pas que _wearable_ s'applique à ce qu'elle porte, mais il qualifie plutôt sa beauté, comme la suite de la phrase, portant sur la description de sa silhouette, le confirme. La beauté de cette femme est qualifiée de _sortable / mettable / convenable_ à dessein.


----------



## Carl75

Un peu proustien, mais qui accorde le fond et la forme :

Elle gardait encore de sa beauté quelques éclats.


----------



## Aoyama

Ce n'est, encore une fois, pas la mise mais la vraie beauté physique de cette femme qui est en question.
En fait "her wearable beauty" ne signifie pas "sa beauté _portable_" (ou mettable) mais , encore une fois, "la beauté qu'elle pouvait mettre (avant)", donc "la beauté qu'elle avait gardée", d'où ma première proposition de traduction.
Cette femme était restée belle, fidèle à la beauté qu'on lui connaissait, malgré une prise de poids, affront des années ...


----------



## Moon Palace

Aoyama said:


> En fait "her wearable beauty" ne signifie pas "sa beauté _portable_" (ou mettable) mais , encore une fois, "la beauté qu'elle pouvait mettre (avant)", donc "la beauté qu'elle avait gardée", d'où ma première proposition de traduction.



Est-il possible de savoir ce qui soutient cette thèse? Si l'on se réfère à la définition de _wearable_, rien ne dit qu'il s'agit de la beauté qu'elle pouvait mettre _avant. _Pourquoi _wearable _devrait-il être relié à son passé, alors que lorsqu'on dit _a wearable garment_, aucune liaison de la sorte n'existe?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour paraphraser le [nécessaire et éclairant] contexte :
_Soit c'est l'auteur qui s'est rasséréné avec l'âge, soit c'est son beau-frère qui est devenu moins raisonnable, mais les points de vue de ces deux-là se sont maintenant rapprochés : la dite soeur est toujours une beauté avec laquelle on aime se montrer, mais ses traits se sont alourdis et la fraîcheur de ses jeunes années disparaît sous la sophistication._
Autrement dit, c'est la soeur elle-même qui est une beauté que l'on "met" pour sortir, comme on met un beau vêtement. Comme certain président de la république qui aime à être accompagné de sa femme quand il voyage...


----------



## Carl75

Elle conservait encore les attraits intactes de sa beauté.


----------



## Quantz

Jean : je suis d'accord avec la seconde partie de votre intervention, pas avec la première : ce que le beau-frère et le frère ont en commun est d'ordre _générique_ : ce n'est _pas_ lié à la suite et à la beauté de la sœur. Simplement ils s'entendent mieux

Par conséquent, le contexte n'est ici nullement éclairant (raison pour laquelle je ne l'avais de prime abord pas cité, persuadé qu'il égarerait les commentateurs… )

Pour suivre votre idée, je pourrais opter pour :
Ma sœur conservait une beauté très _présentable_, etc.


----------



## Moon Palace

hellstan said:


> Pour suivre votre idée, je pourrais opter pour :
> Ma sœur conservait une beauté très _présentable_, etc.



J'aime bien l'idée de _présentable_, mais je n'ajouterais pas _très_ car en anglais j'entends une connotation péjorative à l'adjectif _wearable. _


----------



## Quantz

Sans le "très", présentable a une nuance de "passable" qui amoindrit le propos.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

hellstan said:


> Jean : je suis d'accord avec la seconde partie de votre intervention, pas avec la première : ce que le beau-frère et le frère ont en commun est d'ordre _générique_ : ce n'est _pas_ lié à la suite et à la beauté de la sœur. Simplement ils s'entendent mieux


La juxtaposition des deux phrases me semble indiquer au contraire un lien entre les deux considérations : le rapprochement des deux hommes, et l'opinion sur la beauté de la soeur. Sinon, le texte ne serait qu'une juxtaposition de _non sequitur_, d'un point de vue du style.
D'un frère, _wearable beauty_ en parlant de sa soeur serait plus curieux que venant d'un époux - et c'est justement ce partage de vue qui témoigne du rapprochement entre les deux hommes.
My two cents - moi, c'était ce _wearable beauty_ venant d'un frère qui me posait problème...


----------



## Quantz

Jean, relisez bien la phrase ("…_when_ we meet, we find _much_ in common" indique bien un ensemble de sujets d'entente entre les deux hommes) : en aucun cas ce qui rapproche le frère et le beau-frère ne concerne la beauté de la sœur. Il y a bien ici juxtaposition d'idées non sequitur comme vous le dites, et sur un laps de temps assez long, condensé en quelques phrases.
C'est l'une des difficultés de ce texte.
Et, au-delà de cette phrase-ci, tout le contexte, que je ne peux citer ici, va à l'encontre de cete interprétation.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Carl75

Sa beauté de façade.


----------



## Aoyama

> c'est la soeur elle-même qui est une beauté que l'on "met" pour sortir, comme on met un beau vêtement


c'est une opinion qui peut se défendre, cette beauté serait donc portable/mettable par/pour quelqu'un d'autre et donc justifierait :


> Ma sœur conservait une beauté (très) présentable


je ne comprends cependant pas très bien


> mais je n'ajouterais pas très car en anglais j'entends une connotation péjorative à l'adjectif wearable


 .


----------

